

 How would you improve this tutorial? - tomrod
https://sites.google.com/site/thomasroderick/blog/2172011--gpuprogramminghereicome

======
tomrod
I created this tutorial to help technically-savvy scientific programmers (but
not necessarily full-on programmers) to install PyCUDA on Ubuntu 10.10. It
probably cannot suit all needs, but I felt my roadblocks were common enough
(and the limit of my knowledge familiar enough) to warrant a gathering of
disjunct information into a small tutorial.

I'm not looking to turn into a professional tutorial by any means. I'm really
just wanting to see if there are questions from hackers at my level, not
Linux, Ubuntu, Python, or CUDA sages :-)

Thanks HN!

